# modifier AF



## Joan Prisco (Oct 17, 2011)

When would I use the modifier AF ?  Is is only used for Critical access Hospitals?
Thanks


----------



## rajan_cts (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.medicalbillingcptmodifiers.com/2010/06/af-modifier-specialty-physician.html


----------

